# Where can I find a tool like this?



## puxnstx (Mar 27, 2010)

I am looking for a tool similar to a rib spreader (pic attached), but that I could using for wood working purposes. I have several bar clamp/spreaders, but when you reverse the jaws to use them as spreaders, they will only fit in a space that is maybe 5" or larger. I need something that I can use for spreading, that can fit into a 2" gap. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

You might try Highland Woodworking, Lee Valley or Tools for Woodworking. The size limitation might severely limit the possibilities. You may have to design your own!

Best of luck!


----------



## puxnstx (Mar 27, 2010)

*Found something*

Thanks, but I didn't have any luck with the above mentioned places. I also checked Rockler and Woodcraft, with no success. I did find something on McMaster-Carr that should work though. It can be used as a clamp or spreader. As a spreader, the minimum opening is 1 13/16", and the max is 5 7/8".

I may however build something custom using a short turnbuckle, that i would tighten with an open ended wrench.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

There used to be a tool for spreading tubeless tires to expose an area for patching. (might still be in use). Any how, it would be easy to make one to fit your size requirements. Cut an "L" piece from 1/2" ply and drill two holes, an inch or so apart, in the short leg for a couple dowels. To use, insert the dowels between the pieces to be spread and rotate the long leg to spread as much as you need.
Make a couple to evenly spread a wider piece.


----------



## puxnstx (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Gene! I don't think I will be able to generate the needed force for this particular application, but I can definitely see myself making some of these for future work I will be doing.

-Alex


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An old method is to use a straight piece of wood cut about 1/4" short and tap in a wood wedge with a hammer to the desired distance.


----------



## puxnstx (Mar 27, 2010)

The only problem with that method is that I am spreading warped tongue and groove solid hardwood flooring, so the tip of the wedge would be constrained by the floor. I will keep the idea in my toolbox upstairs for future projects though.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

puxnstx said:


> The only problem with that method is that I am spreading warped tongue and groove solid hardwood flooring, so the tip of the wedge would be constrained by the floor. I will keep the idea in my toolbox upstairs for future projects though.



This info might have been helpful in your first post.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Back in the 80s and early 90s I laid a lot of flooring Oak, W. and SYP lapped and T&G. You can't afford to toss most warped boards and the Lumb Yds don't want to take back the unsuitable loose crap back, we had to straighten out lots of boards some of the Pine would be 10" wide.

We always screwed blocks into the floor cut wedges and hammered them in to straighten an errant board. It takes more nails and it helps if you're nailing ring nails into joists instead of sub floor and underlay. done quickly the next board acts as a support for the curly-Q.

No one in the trade would put up with the time wasted on a mechanical spreader unless it was fast and cheap. No customer wants to hear "Well we have to order 25 to 30% more material to compensate for unsuitable flooring per bundle


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

What about clamps than act as spreaders as well? I know the "quick grip" and others can be switched around to do that. (but they may not have enough force)


----------

